
Roku OS 7: Developer Highlights - ingve
https://blog.roku.com/developer/2015/11/23/roku-os-7-dev-highlights/
======
dozzie
I love web pages about products that don't explain what the hell is this
product about, but are eager to sign me up and declare features like "seamless
foo", "responsive bar", or "baz integration".

